# Should I give them a chance



## Haimovfids (Sep 19, 2012)

I am trying to breed Tweety and cloudia but they won't bond because tweety loves pearly, so I am putting them back in the aviary and I will try to breed spikey with cloudia but in the aviary it seemed like spike didn't really know how to mate properly(he only tried once)

Do you think it was a little mistake and spike will know how to mate in a breeding cage
or is it just that spike can't learn. Spike has seem cockatiels mate MANY times


----------



## CaliTiels (Oct 18, 2012)

It's not that they don't know how to mate, it is an instinct. But, he may not think she is the right girl or vice versa. But, you can give it some time. They may seem interested in each other over time. How old are they? There could also be an age difference between them


----------



## tielfan (Aug 31, 2008)

You'll just have to wait and see what happens. If Spiky is going to figure out how to mate correctly, it will happen as easily in the aviary as it would happen anywhere else. I've seen several males figure out how to "do it", and it takes a while for them to get it right. The first time they usually climb on the hen's back and then stand there with an expression on their face that says they know they're supposed to do something more but they're not sure what it is. The hen's legs usually give out before the male figures out what to do, but he usually gets it right on the second or third attempt.


----------



## Vickitiel (Oct 10, 2012)

You'll have to try it out and see what happens! Let us know how it all goes


----------



## roxy culver (May 27, 2010)

Don't rush it, just leave them be in the aviary and let them pick their own mates. Trust me, you'll know who picked who.


----------



## roxy culver (May 27, 2010)

Another thought just occurred to me...if Pearly and Tweety are very bonded but can't make babies of their own, that's fine. I'm a firm believer in every breeder having a good foster pair, that is willing to accept babies or eggs into the nest easily. They may be a good pair for this job (meaning they can raise other bird's babies when they are unable to.)


----------



## Haimovfids (Sep 19, 2012)

How can I give them foster eggs

Tweety and pearly really wanted eggs but they couldn't get so I think that would be a great idea


----------



## roxy culver (May 27, 2010)

Foster eggs are eggs you give to a pair that come from another pair. So if Cloudia and Spikey do eventually lay eggs, you can give one or two to Tweety and Pearly and see how they handle them.


----------



## Haimovfids (Sep 19, 2012)

That's great 
I put spike and cloudia together to bond and I have never tweety that close like they are right now

I'm giving them a lot of time to get used to the environment and to bond


----------



## Haimovfids (Sep 19, 2012)

The second I put tweety in the aviary he was trying to mate with every bird
He first starting whistling and doing heart wings to lemon, but lemon kept running away And everywhere lemon went tweety would follow and stand tall and doing the mating walk

Them I come again and I see he is doing the same thing but this time he is doing it to sunny
Then to the babies, then to marshmallow!

This is his first couple of hours and he turned from regular to mr. Lover boy

He did that to everyone...except his true mate...pearly


----------



## tielfan (Aug 31, 2008)

> He did that to everyone...except his true mate...pearly


It sounds like Pearly might not be his true mate after all, since he's coming on to every bird in sight. You'll have to wait and see how the relationships eventually shake out.

With fostering, I don't think will work if you just give eggs to the foster pair out of the blue. They need to be in breeding mode too. Vlad has two hens in love with him (Mims and Snowy) but can't figure out how to mate with them. So when I give nestboxes to my real breeding pairs, I give a box to this threesome too and then steal some fertile eggs from the functioning pairs for the threesome to foster. This year Snowy laid some infertile eggs and Mims didn't, but they were both nesty and took good care of the foster eggs. This year Vlad also figured out how to incubate eggs and how to feed the babies, and he turned into the most ferocious nest guardian ever. If I needed to get him out of the cage, I would wave a hand towel in front of him like a matador waving a red cape in front of a bull, and he would literally leap into it trying to kill it.


----------



## Haimovfids (Sep 19, 2012)

Ok so tweety continues courting sunny(a mother of 3 chicks) and tweety managed to get one for on her a couple of times

Sunny already had two clutches this year and I feel bad for sunny mate, lemon. He will probably want to kill tweety for mating and having babies with her

I feel like I can have a successful clutch from them but I would NEVER breed the two


----------



## roxy culver (May 27, 2010)

Why? To be honest they're a better pair than Lemon and Sunny.

It could be that Tweety has decided Pearly can't give him babies and is looking for a hen who can. Which sucks for Pearly but its instinct. I guess I should have explained that to foster, the foster pair has to be in breeding mode too!


----------



## Haimovfids (Sep 19, 2012)

Ohh so your saying that I could breed the two

If spike and cloudia don't work out at the end then ill try the two


----------



## roxy culver (May 27, 2010)

Only IF they bond...Sunny may never show any interest in him because her and Lemon have babies together. I wouldn't be in such a rush to breed every bird you have, just sit back and enjoy them.


----------



## Haimovfids (Sep 19, 2012)

I know lol


----------



## Haimovfids (Sep 19, 2012)

This is starting to get out of hand

I just saw sunny lower her back next to lemon, then lemon started to mount her, tweety was next to them so he scared and chased lemon off and he wanted to mate but sunny bit him off

Does sunny and lemon want another clutch, what's happening here


----------



## roxy culver (May 27, 2010)

Too much hormones...are they on long nights treatments? They can still bond while on long nights. I would not let Lemon and Sunny have another clutch this year.

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Haimovfids (Sep 19, 2012)

There are in the aviary outside and there's no way i can possibly turn the lights off outside
If only they where allowed in the house


----------



## CaliTiels (Oct 18, 2012)

Can you cover the aviary with a dark blanket?


----------



## tielfan (Aug 31, 2008)

The days are starting to get shorter now, which might help reduce their hormones as long as there isn't an outside light making it look like daytime in the aviary. But we're still a long way from fall so the birds might think there's still time for another clutch.


----------

